# Como armar un preamplificador para microfono electret doble



## catykanal (Nov 8, 2014)

Hola, me gustaria me pudieran ayudar a armar un circuito que no he logrado encontrar en la WEB, pero no se preocupen que ya llevo algo de este.

Mi objetivo es armar un microfono tipo boom (aquellos microfonos que son unidireccionales y que se utilizan en la produccion de video), al desarmar un microfono tipo boom que ya estaba descompuesto, me di cuenta que utilizan 2 microfonos  electret seguidos uno de otro, asi que decidi armar el circuito para reutilizar estos microfonos.

Despues de probar varios circuitos, el que si me ha funcionado es el de la siguiente imagen aunque tiene muy poca ganacia, pero utiliza un Opamp TL071 muy recomendado por lo que he leido






EL problema viene por que me interesan conectar 2 micrófonos que se sumen (no deseo un sonido estereo, mas bien una union de los 2 sonidos para crear una suma y asi poder realizar el efecto de un microfono tipo boom) y el circuito esta hecho para uno solo. Entiendo que debo duplicar el circuito para el otro microfono, lo que no se, es como debe quedar la union de las 2 señales en otro Opamp, ya que no se que resistencias y capacitores elegir para que no genere mucho ruido y la ganancia sea mayor.

Espero alguien me pueda colocar el diagrama aunque sea a mano de como quedarian los 3 TL071 o si tienen alguno diferente pero con este tipo de amplificadores se los agradecería mucho ...


----------



## KIRITO (Nov 8, 2014)

[off-topic]: vaya vaya no esperaba encontrarte aquí.
bueno, algo simple seria esto:
simple, funcional y barato
y por si planeas hacerlo USB adjunto un filtro.
http://goo.gl/8EnUk8


----------



## vvnaon (Nov 8, 2014)

A mi se me ocurre que podrías hacer dos etapas de pre para micrófono y en la salida unirlas a este diagrama de preampli muy sencillo que te mando para que te suba el volumen en esta etapa, este es el diagrama.

La ventaja es que te maneja la misma corriente, así que podrías alimentarlo con la misma fuente.


----------



## crimson (Nov 10, 2014)

Ojo que no es un simple mezclador, hay que tener en cuenta la fase.

El artículo de Elektor lo explica.
Saludos C


----------



## catykanal (Nov 12, 2014)

KIRITO dijo:


> [off-topic]: vaya vaya no esperaba encontrarte aquí.
> bueno, algo simple seria esto:
> simple, funcional y barato
> y por si planeas hacerlo USB adjunto un filtro.
> http://goo.gl/8EnUk8



Hola Kirito que bueno encontrar a alguien conocido, agradezco tu circuito sin embargo tambien es unidireccional pero tiene la ventaja de conectarse a usb, por desgracia lo conectare a un plug cannon pero me parecio interesante. Un saludo





vvnaon dijo:


> A mi se me ocurre que podrías hacer dos etapas de pre para micrófono y en la salida unirlas a este diagrama de preampli muy sencillo que te mando para que te suba el volumen en esta etapa, este es el diagrama.
> 
> La ventaja es que te maneja la misma corriente, así que podrías alimentarlo con la misma fuente.


Gracias vvnaon por tu respuesta y tu idea, por desgracia crimson tiene toda la razon y este tipo de circuitos cambiarian la señal si ambos microfonos estan en fase. Saludos





crimson dijo:


> Ojo que no es un simple mezclador, hay que tener en cuenta la fase.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 120431
> El artículo de Elektor lo explica.
> Saludos C



Hola crimson muy buen circuito ahora solo espero lograr lo mas dificil que es conseguir el op413 o buscar un sustituto, de casualidad sabras el numero de la revista y el año? Un saludo


----------



## vvnaon (Nov 12, 2014)

catykanal dijo:


> Hola Kirito que bueno encontrar a alguien conocido, agradezco tu circuito sin embargo tambien es unidireccional pero tiene la ventaja de conectarse a usb, por desgracia lo conectare a un plug cannon pero me parecio interesante. Un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De nada yo de hecho también no tenía el conocimiento de esa info enriquecedora brindada por crimson, y si me permites recomendarte una página que entre todo lo que vende son integrados y que yo he comprado siendo muy económicos por mayoreo, es aliexpress, de hecho me lo recomendó los de la página de construyasuvideorockola aunque no he checado si está ese opamp, podrías hechar un vistazo a ver si te convence.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Nov 13, 2014)

catykanal dijo:


> ahora solo espero lograr lo mas dificil que es conseguir el op413 o buscar un sustituto, de casualidad sabras el numero de la revista y el año?



Hola catykanal, el número de Elektor es 210, noviembre de 1997 versión española. El integrado lo podés reemplazar por un TL074 sin problemas, son compatibles pin a pin.
Saludos C


----------

